# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  سوال ریاضی ساده

## eeeeeeehsan

درود
من هرچی گشتم هرچی فکر کردم یادم نیومد اینو چطور باید حلش کرد؟ ممنون میشم یه نفر راهنمایی کنه. 




جواب میشه a بزرگتر از 0 
یا 
a کوچیکتر از 3-

بعدیش هم میشه a کوچیکتر از 0

آموزشش رو میخوام.

----------


## s.m.azizi

اولی رو تعیین علامت کن دومی هم که تابلوئه

----------


## likeastatue

شما تفکیکش کن بقیش راحت میشه
یعنی a/a ( ک میشه 1)بعلاوه سه روی a
بقیش فک نکنم مشکلی داشته باشین

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

اولی رو در -۱ ضرب کن و تعیین علامت کن
دومی رو هم در -a^2

----------


## eeeeeeehsan

ممنون، متوجه شدم.
اینو هم میشه بگین چرا جوابش این میشه:

(a+1)(a+9) بزرگتر از 0

میشه 
a کوچیکتر از 9-
یا
a بزرگتر از 1-

a بزرگتر از 1- برام واضحه. اون یکیش چرا نمیشه a بزرگتر از 9-؟
این "یا" منظورش چیه؟ یادمه تو ریاضی یه "و" هم داشتیم!

----------


## Behnam10

> ممنون، متوجه شدم.
> اینو هم میشه بگین چرا جوابش این میشه:
> 
> (a+1)(a+9) بزرگتر از 0
> 
> میشه 
> a کوچیکتر از 9-
> یا
> a بزرگتر از 1-
> ...


با تعین علامت میشه فهمید که از منفی بی نهایت تا 9- اجتماعش یا 1- تا مثبت بی نهایت است .

----------


## Destiny hope

سلام.ببخشید تاپیک جامع پاسخگویی به سوالات ریاضی رو نتونستم پیدا کنم.مجبورم اینجا بپرسم.
سوالام اینه که برا این که در مورد sوpمعادله درجه دو صحبت کنیم، حتما باید دلتابزرگتر از صفر باشه؟ چرا نباید دلتا بزرگترمساوی صفر باشه؟(خب مثلا اگه دلتا صفر باشه انگار دو تاریشه مثل هم داره).

----------


## bbenyamin

برای صحبت در مورد s , p معادله اصلا نیازی نیست که دلتا بزرگتر از صفر باشه (خیلی وقتا اصلا چون دلتا کوچکتر از صفره میریم سمت s , p )
اما وقتی دلتای شما صفر میده خیلی سریع میتونی از معدله مشتق بگیری مساوی صفر بذاری و علامت ریشه مکرر رو بدست بیاری.
البته حدس میزدنم وقتی دلتا مساوی صفر باشه و همین قواعد نویسنده هم بشه به جواب رسید منتها این بابا چون شکل اینا کشیده نخواسته بحث پیچیده کنه. تستاشو حل کنید فکر کنم این موضوع مشکل ایجاد کنه!

----------


## Ultra

> برای صحبت در مورد s , p معادله اصلا نیازی نیست که دلتا بزرگتر از صفر باشه (خیلی وقتا اصلا چون دلتا کوچکتر از صفره میریم سمت s , p )
> اما وقتی دلتای شما صفر میده خیلی سریع میتونی از معدله مشتق بگیری مساوی صفر بذاری و علامت ریشه مکرر رو بدست بیاری.
> البته حدس میزدنم وقتی دلتا مساوی صفر باشه و همین قواعد نویسنده هم بشه به جواب رسید منتها این بابا چون شکل اینا کشیده نخواسته بحث پیچیده کنه. تستاشو حل کنید فکر کنم این موضوع مشکل ایجاد کنه!


چرا اطلاعات غلط به خورد عوام میدید؟

وقتی دلتا منفی میشه اصلا مگه محور x قطع میشه؟

----------


## reza2018

> برای صحبت در مورد s , p معادله اصلا نیازی نیست که دلتا بزرگتر از صفر باشه (خیلی وقتا اصلا چون دلتا کوچکتر از صفره میریم سمت s , p )
> اما وقتی دلتای شما صفر میده خیلی سریع میتونی از معدله مشتق بگیری مساوی صفر بذاری و علامت ریشه مکرر رو بدست بیاری.
> البته حدس میزدنم وقتی دلتا مساوی صفر باشه و همین قواعد نویسنده هم بشه به جواب رسید منتها این بابا چون شکل اینا کشیده نخواسته بحث پیچیده کنه. تستاشو حل کنید فکر کنم این موضوع مشکل ایجاد کنه!


جسارتا اگه دلتا کوچک تر از صفر باشه ریشه ای هست که در باره ی s,pبحث کنیم؟!

----------


## Ultra

> سلام.ببخشید تاپیک جامع پاسخگویی به سوالات ریاضی رو نتونستم پیدا کنم.مجبورم اینجا بپرسم.
> سوالام اینه که برا این که در مورد sوpمعادله درجه دو صحبت کنیم، حتما باید دلتابزرگتر از صفر باشه؟ چرا نباید دلتا بزرگترمساوی صفر باشه؟(خب مثلا اگه دلتا صفر باشه انگار دو تاریشه مثل هم داره).


وقتی دلتا برابره صفره ما دو ریشه نداریم
در واقع یک ریشه هست که بهش میگیم ریشه مضاعف 
برای s  و p ما به دو ریشه نیاز داریم

----------


## reza2018

> سلام.ببخشید تاپیک جامع پاسخگویی به سوالات ریاضی رو نتونستم پیدا کنم.مجبورم اینجا بپرسم.
> سوالام اینه که برا این که در مورد sوpمعادله درجه دو صحبت کنیم، حتما باید دلتابزرگتر از صفر باشه؟ چرا نباید دلتا بزرگترمساوی صفر باشه؟(خب *مثلا اگه دلتا صفر باشه انگار دو تاریشه مثل هم داره*).


این حرف غلط هست....وقتی دلتا مساوی صفر میشه یعنی نمودار با محور xفقط یکبار بر خورد میکنه(در واقع مماس هست)پس فقط 1 ریشه داریم.

----------


## _StuBBorN_

شاید چون موقع  اتحاد نوشتن مثلا x^2+4x+4 رو مینویسیم 2^(x+2) شما فکر کردی واقعا دوتا 2- در کاره
البته من بعضی جاها دیدم که دقیقا همینطوری تعریف میکنن و میگن دوتا ریشه ی یکسان داریم.بازم در هر صورت P به درد نمیخوره.چون همواره میشه مثبت !
در کل این قوانین رو اگه دیدین وقتتونو تلف نکنید.بپذیرید و شروع کنید به تست زدن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ali1380

سلام
درباره s و p معادله معمولا اینجوریه که سوالاتی که میدهند دلتا مثبت هست و مشکلی پیش نمیاد .
اما درستش اینه که دلتا رو چک کنیم .
دلتا منفی یا صفر --------- s وp معنی ندارد
دلتا مثبت -----------s,p معنی داره

----------


## Alir3zaa

> سلام
> درباره s و p معادله معمولا اینجوریه که سوالاتی که میدهند دلتا مثبت هست و مشکلی پیش نمیاد .
> اما درستش اینه که دلتا رو چک کنیم .
> دلتا منفی یا صفر --------- s وp معنی ندارد
> دلتا مثبت -----------s,p معنی داره


نمیشه گفت که وقتی دلتا منفی هست p و s معنی نداره. اتفاقا معنی هم داره. فقط ریشه ها موهومی اند ولی بازم براشون همون روابط p و s برقرار اند.

طبق قضیه ی اساسی جبر ، یک چند جمله ای درجه ی n دارای n ریشه هست.(البته ممکنه حقیقی نباشن.) فلذا یک معادله ی درجه ی دو همواره 2 تا جواب داره (اینجا هم ممکنه این 2 جواب حقیقی نباشن که ما طبق معلومات دبیرستان میگیم جواب نداره. وگرنه جواب داره.. بهتره بگیم در R جواب نداره)

و اگه یه جواب حقیقی برای معادله درجه 2 دست بیاد اون جواب براش تکرار میشه

ولی ما داریم توی دایره ی معلومات دبیرستان در مورد این چیزا بحث میکنیم. پس بازم میگم همه چیز به صورت سوالی که میخونید بستگی داره. اون دوستی که گفتن تست بزنید درست گفتن... ممکنه مثلا سوال بگه در معادله ی x^2+ax+b=0 حاصل m^2+n^2 چیست (m و n ریشه های معادله اند.) بعد شما ببینی اصن دلتا منفیه! اینجا ممکنه توی گزینه ها نوشته باشه (ریشه ندارد) که در این صورت باید اینو انتخاب کنی... ممکنه هم از همون s و p یه مقداری به دست آورده باشه.. که اگه گزینه ی (ریشه ندارد) توی جواب ها نبود شما همونو انتخاب کن... توی تست زدن باید بهترین گزینه رو انتخاب کنین نه گزینه ی درست.. ممکنه توی یه سوال 2 تا گزینه درست باشن ولی یکی درست تر!

----------


## Destiny hope

ممنون از همه جوابا.ولی من بالاخره نفهمیدم دلتا صفر باشه هم sوpبه کار میبریم یا نه:



الان وقتی معدله دلتاش صفره مگه درست نیس بگیم دو تاریشه مثل هم داره یعنی یه ریشه مضاعف.انگار یه ریشه س ک دوبار تکرار شده؟!

----------


## Ultra

> ممنون از همه جوابا.ولی من بالاخره نفهمیدم دلتا صفر باشه هم sوpبه کار میبریم یا نه:
> 
> 
> 
> الان وقتی معدله دلتاش صفره مگه درست نیس بگیم دو تاریشه مثل هم داره یعنی یه ریشه مضاعف.انگار یه ریشه س ک دوبار تکرار شده؟!


اون دوتا ریشه نیست
یک ریشه است

----------


## Destiny hope

سلام.میشه یه نفر لینک تاپیکی برا پرسیدن اشکالای ریاضی بذاره؟

----------


## mammmad

> سلام.میشه یه نفر لینک تاپیکی برا پرسیدن اشکالای ریاضی بذاره؟


خب همینجا هم طوری نیست که.
اینم مثلن یه تاپیک دیگه:
رفع اشكال رياضي

----------


## bbenyamin

سلام دوست عزیز وقتی دلتا منفی میشه محور x قطع نمیشه گفته شما درسته. اما معادله ریشه موهومی داره و حداکثر دو تا هست. جمع این ریشه های موهومی رو میتونیم پیدا کنیم (هر چند اگر کسی از ما بپرسه هر کدوم رو نام ببریم نمی تونیم جواب بدیم)

----------


## bbenyamin

> جسارتا اگه دلتا کوچک تر از صفر باشه ریشه ای هست که در باره ی s,pبحث کنیم؟!


بله دوست عزیز به این ریشه ها ریشه موهومی میگن روی محور اعداد حقیقی قرار ندارن اگر مایل بودید میتونید در جلد یک کتاب حساب و دیفرانسیل شهشانی (که شامل بحث هایی از ریاضیات عمومی 1 و 2 عه) مراجعه کنید فکر کنم اونجا صحبت هایی در مورد این اعداد شده بود.

----------


## bbenyamin

> ممنون از همه جوابا.ولی من بالاخره نفهمیدم دلتا صفر باشه هم sوpبه کار میبریم یا نه:
> 
> 
> 
> الان وقتی معدله دلتاش صفره مگه درست نیس بگیم دو تاریشه مثل هم داره یعنی یه ریشه مضاعف.انگار یه ریشه س ک دوبار تکرار شده؟!


بله یعنی یک ریشه دوبار تکرار شده! اتفاقا گفته شما کاربرد فراوانی در ریاضیات دارد که به همچین ریشه هایی ریشه مرتبه زوج و یا فرد معادله میگن مثلا معادله x^3-1 شامل 3 ریشه هست و نه یک ریشه که اینطور بیان می شود: عدد 1 ریشه مرتبه سوم معادله است. یعنی سه بار تکرار می شود.
حالا اگر طراح بپرسد حاصل جمع ریشه های معادله بالا چیست می شود 3 نه 1! چرا که معادله شامل سه ریشه برابر 1 است.

در بحث جمع ریشه ها و ضرب اونها در مرتبشون بحثی نیست! (چه یک باشن چه دو باشن و چه سه باشن) یک نوع جمع و یا ضرب میشن اما در مواردی که بیشتر مربوط به کاربرد مشتقه تفاوت ریشه های زوج فرد و ریشه های مضاعف و یا یکتا (که البته مطمئن نیستم به ریشه های مرتبه 1 یکتا بگن) به چشم میاد.

----------


## bbenyamin

> چرا اطلاعات غلط به خورد عوام میدید؟
> 
> وقتی دلتا منفی میشه اصلا مگه محور x قطع میشه؟


سلام دوست عزیز وقتی دلتا منفی میشه محور x قطع نمیشه گفته شما درسته. اما معادله ریشه موهومی داره و حداکثر دو تا هست. جمع این ریشه های موهومی رو میتونیم پیدا کنیم (هر چند اگر کسی از ما بپرسه هر کدوم رو نام ببریم نمی تونیم جواب بدیم)

----------


## bbenyamin

اما نکته ای که باعث شده عزیزان در بحث بنده مشتبه بشن اینکه در سوالات کتاب ها آمادگی کنکور و یا کتاب های درسی و سوالات خود کنکور طراح قید میکنه "جمع ریشه های حقیق معادله فلان" که بر طبق این گفته اهمیت دلتای معادله به چشم میاد. اگر طراح اشاره به صحیح و یا حقیقی بودن ریشه ها نکنه ممکنه جواب های بعضا عجیبی به دست بیاد که البته از سطح کتاب های درسی دبیرستان خارجه.

----------


## Ultra

> سلام دوست عزیز وقتی دلتا منفی میشه محور x قطع نمیشه گفته شما درسته. اما معادله ریشه موهومی داره و حداکثر دو تا هست. جمع این ریشه های موهومی رو میتونیم پیدا کنیم (هر چند اگر کسی از ما بپرسه هر کدوم رو نام ببریم نمی تونیم جواب بدیم)


توی کنکور خبری از توابع مختلط نیست عزیزم
بیخودی بقیه رو با اطلاعات اضافی گیج نکنید

----------


## bbenyamin

> توی کنکور خبری از توابع مختلط نیست عزیزم
> بیخودی بقیه رو با اطلاعات اضافی گیج نکنید


البته شما باید توجه داشته باشید که مثلا طراح می تواند بگوید : معادله ای بنویسید که مجموع ریشه هایش از مجموع ریشه های معادله x^2+x+1 یک واحد بیشتر باشد. این یک سوال خیلی ساده و در حد امتحانات داخلی است (که البته چند بار تکرار هم شده) هر چند معادله ریشه حقیقی ندارد اما خواسته طراح کاملا قابل دسترس است. 
ممنون از کسی که این سوال خوب رو پرسید؛ امیدوارم کاربران عزیز بدون تعصب به موضوع نگاه کنن و احیانا اگر اشتباهی داشتند و در کتب اشتباهی بود آن را به عنوان وحی منزل تلقی نکنند. سپاس!

----------


## Ultra

> البته شما باید توجه داشته باشید که مثلا طراح می تواند بگوید : معادله ای بنویسید که مجموع ریشه هایش از مجموع ریشه های معادله x^2+x+1 یک واحد بیشتر باشد. این یک سوال خیلی ساده و در حد امتحانات داخلی است (که البته چند بار تکرار هم شده) هر چند معادله ریشه حقیقی ندارد اما خواسته طراح کاملا قابل دسترس است. 
> ممنون از کسی که این سوال خوب رو پرسید؛ امیدوارم کاربران عزیز بدون تعصب به موضوع نگاه کنن و احیانا اگر اشتباهی داشتند و در کتب اشتباهی بود آن را به عنوان وحی منزل تلقی نکنند. سپاس!


بله اون سوال قابل پرسش هست چون نیازی به حل معادله بالا نیست
اما صحبت درباره ریشه ها و حل معادله به این شکل در چارچوب ریاضیات دبیرستان نیست و ریاضیات پرفسور شهشهانی هم از یک دبیرستانی دردی دوا نمیکنه
برای اینکه منظورم رو متوجه بشی واست یه مثال میزنم
در کتب ریاضی نظام قدیم رشته ریاضی و تجربی تفاوت های زیادی توی تعاریف بود
مثلا یه سری از نقاط تابع در کتاب ریاضی بحرانی بود اما در کتاب تجربی نه! 

کنکور و امتحانات نهایی متکی به چارچوب کتاب درسی هست ولاغیر
در هر مبحث کتاب درسی تنها مرجع باید باشه نه سورس های دانشگاهی و هر مرجع معتبر دیگه ای

تعصب؟! شیب؟! بام؟! کتب اشتباه؟! 
سعی کنیم از ادبیات صحیح استفاده کنیم. سپاس!

----------

